# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Oudere moeder geeft hun kind een betere start

## Leontien

*Oudere moeder geeft hun kind een betere start*

In Engeland werd er onderzoek gedaan bij 78.000 kinderen die tussen 2000 en 2002 geboren werden. De moeders waren tussen de 13 en 57 jaar. 

Uit het onderzoek bleek dat baby's van 9 maanden met een moeder van 20 jaar meer een ongeluk kregen dan baby's van 9 maanden met een moeder van 40 jaar. 

Ook leren kinderen met een oudere moeder sneller praten en ontwikkelen zich sociaal en emotioneel sneller. Dit zou kunnen komen omdat deze moeders meer hebben doorgeleerd, een hogere inkomen hebben en een stabiele relatie hebben. 

Wat vind jij van dit onderzoek?

----------

